# Driven half



## kaunit

Hi, I need some help here with this English-*Spanish *translation.

I have a text about *TURNING GEAR DRIVE PACKAGETurning Gear Drive* and I do not know how to translate *DRIVEN HALF *of Flexible Coupling.

This is the context:
Hardware (Items 29 & 30, Qty (14) fourteen each) for connecting *Driven Half* of Flexible Coupling (Item 20) to Generator Shaft.
 Hardware (Artículos 29 y 30, Cant (14)) para la conexión de AcoplamientoFlexible _________________ (Artículo 20) al Eje del Generador.

Thanks a lot!!!

 of *TURNING GEAR DRIVE *


----------



## Weyler

darle medio giro not a hundred porcent sure perhaps you could elaborate more on the meaning of Driven half in English I could perhaps get you a better interpretation.


----------



## kaunit

It could be something like this...
Acoplamiento flexible de medio giro...sí, I think it may work.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it means the half that's driven, not something that's half-driven.
The driver or drive hub or drive half drives the driven half.


----------



## kaunit

*k-in-sc:*
Can you explain a little, please? I'm confused...


----------



## k-in-sc

What is this for? Something medical?


----------



## Weyler

Darle medio giro esta mal pero medio giro puede ser que este correcto


----------



## kaunit

No, is very technical, it is about TURNING GEAR DRIVE ASSEMBLY...*TURNING GEAR DRIVE ASSEMBLY **TURNING GEAR DRIVE ASSEMBLY *


----------



## kaunit

Claro Weyler, por eso decía: Ensamble Flexible de Medio Giro...es la que mejor se adapta al contexto.


----------



## Weyler

indeed you are a wise man


----------



## k-in-sc

One half is the "impulsor" and the other half is the "impulsado."
I have no idea where you are getting "de medio giro."


----------



## rodelu2

K-in-sc is right, a flexible coupling comprises two meshed parts, one of them (driving half) is connected to the motor or driving force, and that half drives, impulses, turns, the driven half. "Parte impulsada del acoplamiento" o "lado impulsado del acoplamiento"; "_mitad impulsada._.." no suena bien a mis orejas. K., I emphatically suggest you demand a public apology from this kaunit person.


----------



## pops91710

rodelu2 said:


> K-in-sc is right, a flexible coupling comprises two meshed parts, one of them (driving half) is connected to the motor or driving force, and that half drives, impulses, turns, the driven half. "Parte impulsada del acoplamiento" o "lado impulsado del acoplamiento"; "_mitad impulsada._.." no suena bien a mis orejas. K., I emphatically suggest you demand a public apology from this kaunit person.


K-in-SC clearly was right all along! Just as Rodelu2 points out it is the terminology for a flexible coupling. One half (one end of the shaft) is the *drive* end meaning the input/powered side, and the other half (opposite end of the shaft) is the output or driven side. English terminology in mechanics can sometimes be confusing to the non-native ear.


----------

